# F T EVERARD & SONS LTD



## barrypriddis

Anyone have a photograph of the Supremity - circa 1975. She was a two hatch dry cargo vessel employed on the Dublin Belfast Gothenburg run.
I was on her 1977 and 1978.


----------



## ruud

Ahoy Barry,

Just found this one, it's a "bad" scan from an old magazine, so sorry for the "quality";the orders from Everard were placed at the NNNS at Groningen, but this one is built at Niestern-Groningen, because on the backyard was a bridge with a width of 12 mtrs, and on the Eemscanal[Niestern] the bridges had already widths of 16 mtrs, and the Supremity was 13,50 mtrs.


Here her launching, I believe?


----------



## barrypriddis

Ruud
Thank you so much for the images of Supremity. I spent two happy years on her and have been trying to locate a photo for ages.
Thank you
Barry


----------

